# Looking for a cheap receiver that pulls audio from HDMI



## BolognaBlake (Dec 7, 2007)

Just as the title states, I'm looking for a cheap receiver that can pull audio from an HDMI source. 

I have my TV mounted to the wall, and I ran HDMI cables through the wall when I was putting drywall up. I want to run my XBOX360 through my receiver, but my current Harmon Karmon AVR147 doesn't pull audio through HDMI, and my XBOX doesn't have another source for audio.

I've done some searching on the forum, but I haven't seen someone looking for some as basic as that.

I'm just looking for 5.1, doesn't have to be super powerful, and some type of Dolby Pro Logic II. Probably looking to spend less than $300.

Thanks for any suggestion you guys may have.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is a link for a receiver that will meet your needs and give you flexibility should you choose to get a Blu Ray Player and other upgrades:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Thx-100w-X-7ch-Theater-Receiver-Silver/1.html

Originally retailed for 900 Dollars and is within 100 Dollars of your stated goal. There are some cheaper receivers on the website as well, but this one gives you THX Certification, preamp outputs, much more power, and a bigger overall savings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

JJ gave you a link to the receiver that I bought and am very happy with the feature set and performance for the price. The extra $100 would be well worth it as you upgrade the rest of your system down the line.

Otherwise, Best Buy et al will have a plethora of AVRs ~$300 with Dolby True HD support.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I also agree the Onkyo posted to above is a real good choice and you wont be needing to upgrade for a long time.


----------



## BolognaBlake (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link!

Is there any particular verbiage I should look for so that I know it will play the audio through HDMI?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
All current models (HDMI 1.3) will internally decode all current codecs. Just make sure it is 1.3 and it will decode everything you need.

I am actually surprised your current receiver does not if it is HDMI given the earliest HDMI AVR's decoded Dolby Digital and DTS. These are the only codecs you seem to be using if you do not have a Blu Ray Player which offers True-HD and DTS-MA. Have you gone into the settings of your XBOX and selected HDMI out ON? 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## BolognaBlake (Dec 7, 2007)

It is, that's how I have it connected to the TV. I get audio through the TV, just none through the receiver.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Probably has HDMI passthrough, not repeating. What is the make/model of your current AVR?


----------



## BolognaBlake (Dec 7, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Probably has HDMI passthrough, not repeating. What is the make/model of your current AVR?


That's correct, as I have discovered doing more reading online.

It's a Harmon Kardon AVR-147.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

The usual verbiage is "HDMI repeating" if you want audio processing. "HDMI pass through or switching" seems to be the de facto phrase for what your AVR147 does. A lot of vendors have been nice enough to start indicating in the description when a separate audio connection is needed with HDMI for video. 

HDMI 1.3 is no guarantee of anything in terms of onboad audio decoding...it only means the HDMI components are capable of meeting the spec with no relation to whether or not the receiver implements the full audio or video features possible. Example...the Onkyo 307 supports HDMI 1.3a for pass-thru so it implements the video spec of 1.3a, but not the audio.

AFAIK, the absolute cheapest receiver NIB that will do HDMI audio is the Pioneer 519 at $199 MSRP. It will accept DD/DTS/MPCM via HDMI. Most (all?) current Blu-ray players will decode TrueHD/DTS-HD to MPCM if/when you upgrade to a Blu source. MPCM would also enable compatibility with DVD-A/SACD sources.

Amazon currently has the Onkyo 507 for $280, NIB. TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding along with the Audyssey suite (2EQ/DynamicEQ/DynamicVolume). Run, don't walk. The cheapest I've seen the 507 refurbs is about $240-250. 

Yamah's 465 is probably the other leading contender in the $300 category. Not sure if Denon goes that low for HDMI audio.

-Brent


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I need to spend more time looking at the bottom offerings of companies. I never even bother to look at the entry level models. I did not realize the entry levels still only did passthrough and did not offer decoding. Something I will remedy. The receiver I proposed does handle and decode all known codecs and is available for 500 Dollars off. I do think the TX-SR706 is the model to get considering the discount and abilities.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose if you like your current setup you could get a de-embedder that will break out the audio from HDMI. Provides audio format in analog or digital optical. The cost at $219 may be too much though.

brucek


----------

